# ONCE IN A LIFETIME TTOC EVENT!!!!!!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Ever wanted to have dinner in an exclusive London attraction, that very few people have the privelage to do?? If so, read on..........

We are hosting a very special TTOC Black Tie Dinner Dance at Household Cavalry in Central London.

Date: October 15th

We are looking for a minimum of 50 people but they can seat up to 120, 75-90 would be a good number.

Silver Waiter Service in full dress uniform.

An example of a typical menu would be:

*Starter*
Stuffed Field Mushrooms 
Sorbet

*Main*
Beef Wellington

*Sweet*
Individual Fruit Tartlets 
Cheese & Biscuits 
Coffee, Mints and Port

There will be a vegitarian option should it be necessary.

We are looking at about Â£35-40 per head for everything.

Also included would be a tour round camp, watch the Queens Life Guard, visit the Full Dress Store and new stables, which will make for a day to remember and may never be repeated.

For those interested or any questions, post on the thread in the events section or email [email protected]


----------

